# Meet Mowgli!!!



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Long story short, we ended up taking a stray kitty over the weekend, and now he's a part of our family! He's a grey tabby, maybe about 4-5 months old. We named him Mowgli, since the jungle book is my favorite disney movie of all time. Just thought I'd share a couple pics with the pet lovers out there! [attachment=2:21g6vyss]Mowgli1.JPG[/attachment:21g6vyss][attachment=1:21g6vyss]Mowgli2.JPG[/attachment:21g6vyss][attachment=0:21g6vyss]Mowgli3-shrunk.JPG[/attachment:21g6vyss]


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I think i've seen this magnificent beast on Facebook!  Congrats he's stunning!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

AWWWWW baby kitty!! 

He is so cute! And I love his name - it seems to suit him perfectly!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, he's so cute! I have a gray tabby too. I just love 'em! You're Mowgli is adorable!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! And yes Larry, you saw the beast on facebook, lol.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's adorable! Stretched out - I just wanna rub his tummy!

Congrats on the new family member.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

He loves the tummy rubs. Thanks PJ!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's a gorgeous kitty and so great of you too take him in  He already looks like he is snuggled in and comfy in his new home.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Such a handsome little mancat!!! EEEK!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

So, this is my first kitty, and I have no idea how to train him, lol. :lol: 

He loves to bite bare skin, especially toes and elbows (I know he's a big wierdo). Any tips on how to stop him? It doesn't hurt yet because he only has baby teeth, but I'm sure it will soon!


----------

